# Few photos



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I recently took some photo with my Nikon D70, and these are the result. Although nothing to do with woodworking, I'm just pointing out how impressive the quality of these images are. 

On a side note, Nikon has made an *AWESOME* camera and all should admire its 'awesomeness'


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Mark,,, I am just currious,,,, is that one of them cameras that ya hold in front of your chest and look down into the view finder,,, or is it one of them ya got to toss the big black sheet over your head when ya get ready to take a picture ??? 








Just kiddin ya,,,, it does take awesome Picts. congradulations on your new toy.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Pretty nice pictures there Mark. Nice crisp details! You can even read the directions on that Trident Pack.

Directions: Chew two pieces.

Hehehe, funny!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Mark you didn't tell us Mcdonald's is one of are sponsors where's the coupons. And where are the gum samples.  Good pictures though hopefully I'll have some for yous this week.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark, I hope Mickey Dee's is a sponsor. I would have expected a picture of a "Slurpee" cup???????    I guess taste's change. What mega-pixel is this camera?

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Mark,

What kind of Saw dust is produced from your new toy.   ROFL Great Pics sir.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Daggum but don't that make my old 1 Megapixel 'click-n-pray' seem like it needs to be replaced. Maybe one of these days.... But on the same note... I don't think a Nikon D70 Body will be on my short list for some time to come.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The Nikon D70 is a digital SLR, 6.1 mega pixels.

And no, McDonalds or Trident aren't affiliated with RF.com or WF.com  too bad eh?


----------

